# Field Trip And Lunch With The General



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Handsome Guy!! General, did you like the Ducks? Burgers for Lunch?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That General was showing great reserve while checking out the navy there. He is gorgeous Ant looks like you two had a great time.

Hooch


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ha ha ha -- look at that glint in his eye in the first pic. Hmmm....I think the General has a few ideas ??

Did he at least get a french fry? I'm sure he was the best looking customer in the drive through


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

what a handsome General and yes, such reserve....
living up to those stars of his!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL....What a hoot!....Looks like you guys had an awesome day!..The General is huge!!!!!....Did he get a burger?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

hee hee At first I though lunch referred to the ducks in the pond! Glad to see you went for beef instead of fowl.

Golly, George is getting so big and so handsome! Looks like he is the light of your life - deservedly so!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhh, those are some GREAT pictures. Love his expression in the first one as if to say, "yeah, I know I'm adorable"

Please say you shared your lunch with him.

Now that's a fieldtrip I'd like to go on.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

The General is just as handsome as ever!! Did he put in the order at the drive through or did he make you do it????


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love that first pic, and the last one, and he sure is growing into a big lad now. You're doing him proud.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh he is such a doll! I can see he really wanted to go play with those ducks!!

I was thinking there were a lot of choices for lunch. What did the General get???


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I love looking at the pictures of the general. He looks a lot like my Rookie but he's a month older, so I feel like I'm getting a glimpse into the future every time I see a picture of George.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the way he cuts those eyes at you in first pic! Oh man, he is just full of mischief isn't he?! He just gets more beautiful all the time.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> ha ha ha -- look at that glint in his eye in the first pic. Hmmm....I think the General has a few ideas ??
> 
> Did he at least get a french fry? I'm sure he was the best looking customer in the drive through


 
LMAO---I thought the very same thing!!!! You mighta been wantin' a burger, but the General had his mind set for some Peking Duck!!!!!! He's growing into such a handsome young stud!!!! And I bet he could down a 3X3 with NO trouble!!!!!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwww... george is growing up to be a handsome little guy!! I say let him have whatever he wants for his special lunch with daddy!!: I love the car picture's!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

I shared a burger with George but not too much cuz I don't want him to get spoiled:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ant, the General is getting so big and he is just stunning. Great pictures


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

he is one VERY good lookin' 6 mo. old!! Looks like he had a great time at the park!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's such a handsome boy! Looks like he had a great day of doggie fun.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow!! he is really photogenic. 
Love the first one


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

What a looker!  looks like u both really had fun!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just so handsome. My favorite is the General sitting on the bench!!
I love his excitement at the drivethru, the smile gets larger as he gets closer to the window.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is just so handsome. My favorite is the General sitting on the bench!!
> I love his excitement at the drivethru, the smile gets larger as he gets closer to the window.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What great photos , the General is growing up fast, looks like a fun day


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Those are great photos. He is so handsome and growing so fast. In and Out burgers are the best. We share with our kids too!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

My he's a handsome devil! Daisy and him are at a similar age. He's quite the stud!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

but did he go in after the ducks? hee hee hee.......

AND - did he get a burger??


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, I haven't been in here in a month or so and is he ever getting big!! He's sure handsome!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is quite the bird dog you have there. I gather the general decided a burger was easier pickings than catching himself a duck for lunch. He gets better looking each day.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Such a handsome young lad he has become! Can't get over how quickly he is growing! Adorable!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Great pictures!  He's getting so big!

I dont know how you peoples can eat at In N Out burger... it's so gross there ... LOL. 

Carl's Jr and Jack In The Box for the win! :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Isn't Carl's Jr just another word for Hardee's???? Yuck!!!

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What the hell is Hardee's...??? There's Harvey's??? and Arby's??


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hardee's is like a poor man's McDonalds. They are all being shut down around here and being opened as Carl's Jr same yucky food though.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Yep just as I thought they are owned by the same company.

Hardee's

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I like Carl's Jr  They have these really good criss-cut fries LOL.

I think I used to get the All-Star burger... and John would always get I think it's called the Six-Dollar burger... it had like 1000 calories... lmao.

Jack in the Box is also good! They have good curly fries!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

John would say that because Hardee's called the same burger the 6 dollar burger. We don;t have a Jack in the Box though I have heard it is pretty good.

Hooch


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Jack in the Box is really really good  I wish they'd come into Canada LOL. It'd whoop Ronald's ass :

We have a couple of Fatburgers here, I know they're a US company. I dont know why they have like 3 stores here in Canada... lol


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely LOVE that first pic and the gleam in his eye....slow him down, Ant, he's growin' WAY too fast!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ant, he is just too darn cute. Those are such cute photos of the General. I love that first one. He is definitely your dog. I see that look like he is up to something. Just that look is too priceless. Thanks for sharing. I cannot believe how big he is getting. Great shots


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! Can't believe that beautiful boy is our adorable General! How fast he has grown and how gorgeous he is! Looks like he had a nice outing and lunch too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I lived in CA for 10 years and never had an in-n-out burger. whazzup with that? but i did love carl's jr and jack in the box.... and carls beats hardees any day.

At any rate, Ant - why didn't that growing child get a 4x4???


----------

